# Frogbit and Slavinia Minima keep dying



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

I have added Frogbit 2 times, Red Root Floaters 2 times, and most recently Slavinia Minima to my 2.6g Spec 3, and little by little they just turn brown and die off. 

Everything else in the tank is doing great. Lots of Anubias Nana Petite, Ozelot Sword, Amazon Sword, Banana Plants, Rosette Sword, and Cyperus Helferi. 

It is just that all the floaters do real well for awhile then just die off. I love having the plants on the top of the tank, maybe I need to try something else. Any suggestions?

I feed the Swords Root tabs, and dose Seachem Flourish Complete a couple times a week. Water parameters are all fine, temp and PH normal. 

I am using the stock light. Do you think that might be the problem? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Here is a shot of the tank, when the floaters were doing fine, 2 weeks ago. Very few of them left now.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

No one has any idea as to why this is happening?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I know frogbit can be sensitive to burns from light being to close and will rot from condensation drips on the top of leaves.. but no idea why the salvinia is having troubles.. I've not kept rrf (red root flaoters) to guess what's wrong with them...you have a betta in the tank so flow can't be too strong which is the only explanation I can think of for the salvinia.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> I know frogbit can be sensitive to burns from light being to close and will rot from condensation drips on the top of leaves.. but no idea why the salvinia is having troubles.. I've not kept rrf (red root flaoters) to guess what's wrong with them...you have a betta in the tank so flow can't be too strong which is the only explanation I can think of for the salvinia.



I don't get it. All the Frogbit except for 10 pieces are gone. The roots which use to be real long are little stumps now. All the Salvinia are completely gone. Just turned brown and shriveled up. The Frogbit that is left still looks healthy, and it adding new leaves, just the roots are very short.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Do you have a snail(s)? Sometime they eat floaters, frogbit especially-they love the underside of it, but usually they only do if there's no other food like diatoms (or you're keeping an apple snail which is a known plant eater).


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

I have an Assassin Snail in the tank. I hardly ever see him, but once in a while I get a glimpse.


----------



## Davo (Feb 21, 2016)

Bobioden said:


> I don't get it. All the Frogbit except for 10 pieces are gone. The roots which use to be real long are little stumps now. All the Salvinia are completely gone. Just turned brown and shriveled up. The Frogbit that is left still looks healthy, and it adding new leaves, just the roots are very short.


Do you have any flow in your tank?

Somewhere online I read that Frogbit roots get longer for two reasons-water isn't flowing or there isn't much nitrates in the water. Both responses supposedly are adaptations to get more nutrients from the water. 

In my 2.5 gallon (also dosed with flourish 3-4 drops twice a week) the roots grow very fast, sometimes the roots get to be 12+ inches in about 2 weeks.

Do you see any red specks on the frogbit? That can be a sign of too much light.

Also, how much flourish are you using?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Do you have a lid on the tank? I found I could only grow Amazon frogbit in open top tanks. Every time I tried to grow this plant in my wild betta tanks, where the tank is covered in cling wrap, they would simply die. 

I think it was the condensation dripping onto the leaves as Aqua Aurora has mentioned, which killed it off.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

There is a lid on the tank. I know the Frogbit does;t like the condensation, but they are one only ones surviving. The Salvinia is the one that completely browned and little by little was gone.

I have some Red Root Floaters on the way and a bottle of Seachem Iron.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Ugh, I had this same problem :/ I got RRF and they were like weeds for half a year and just suddenly died off D: Frogbit oddly enough has never done well for me :/ I just use Pennywort as a floater now.


----------

